
"Rant – Java 8 streams are too little, too late" - nickysielicki
https://wrschneider.github.io/2016/06/26/java-8-too-little-too-late.html
======
nickysielicki
Found on reddit.com/r/programming, comments are worth checking out:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4rfz30/rant_ja...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4rfz30/rant_java_8_streams_are_too_little_too_late/)

